# 1d X "silent" mode.



## Viggo (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi guys!

Just a quick question, is it in anyway thinkable that the 1d X could have a firmware to add the silent mode of the 5d3? 

The mode implemented in the 1d X really is a joke....


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 12, 2013)

To be honest I have no idea, but my gut tells me no. I would have thought it was something they would have done on release, and the fact that the 1D X already drops to 3 fps when in "silent" mode tells me that they tried.

Hopefully someone will come along with reasons why they can, but I am not holding my breath.

The sound of the 1D X is very unique, a lot different to that of the 5D Mark III and it sounds mechanically different which I do not reckon they could change through firmware.

Nice idea though.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 12, 2013)

Agreed - the shutter needed to be robust to move at 12 fps and last 400K cycles, I suspect they made it as quiet as they could...


----------



## Viggo (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah, I wasn't all that hopeful tbh, lol. I thought maybe if the shutter went slower it could be done in firmware but..

A shame though as I really liked the abillity to shoot bursts in silentmode on the 5d and have it that seriously quiet. I can in some situations use LV to avoid the mirror, but it's only an ok workaround.

Thanks!


----------



## wockawocka (Mar 12, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Just a quick question, is it in anyway thinkable that the 1d X could have a firmware to add the silent mode of the 5d3?
> 
> The mode implemented in the 1d X really is a joke....



There is no silent mode on the 1DX...but i would be nice if Canon made a firmware with it in as I use the 5D3 for my ceremony shots.

It's certainly possible, just as how it was possibly to increase the Raw capture rate of the 7D and do whatever they are doing with video on the 5D3.

The features are always there (within reason), they just need to be unlocked.


----------



## brett b (Mar 12, 2013)

It seems to me that this is a hardware issue. I agree with Neuro...it wasn't a priority given the target customer for the 1Dx. 
If it could be done, I would certainly appreciate it. I shoot production photos for live theater...mainly musicals. When I do shoot non musicals or have to shoot within the audience, a quieter shutter would help. As I recall, the silent mode on the 1DIV was less noisy.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 12, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Agreed - the shutter needed to be robust to move at 12 fps and last 400K cycles, I suspect they made it as quiet as they could...



I wouldn't think the shutter drove the design as much as the mirror mechanism. Dual curtain shutters have long been capable of opening and closing over the frame in 1/8000 sec (1/10000 on some mid format models, which is impressive considering the increased coverage).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 12, 2013)

3kramd5 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed - the shutter needed to be robust to move at 12 fps and last 400K cycles, I suspect they made it as quiet as they could...
> ...


You're right, of course. I meant mirror (which also has to flip at 12 fps). Although the shutter makes a slight contribution to the noise, most of it comes from the mirror.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 12, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Yep, it's a heavy inertial component. I've never had one fail (always tend to replace cameras before about 70,000 actuations). I wonder whether the drive motor goes or whether parts actually break.


----------



## rpt (Mar 12, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


So in theory, mirror locked up, live view shooting could be a kind of silent mode?


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 12, 2013)

rpt said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > 3kramd5 said:
> ...



Sure, if you're willing to forgo the bulk of the AF functionality.


----------



## rpt (Mar 12, 2013)

3kramd5 said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


Yes, I guess Canon wanted the 1DX to *announce *itself so you either want stealth or AF...
But then what do I know, I don't have one


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 12, 2013)

rpt said:


> So in theory, mirror locked up, live view shooting could be a kind of silent mode?



Yes, Live View is quieter than regular shooting. It also uses an electronic first curtain shutter and that eliminates another source of vibration - that makes Live View ideal for tripod-mounted shooting of static subjects.


----------



## sturdiva (Mar 12, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > So in theory, mirror locked up, live view shooting could be a kind of silent mode?
> ...



Is this true (electronic first curtain) for other camera models as well (E.g. 5d3), or just the 1dx?


----------



## Viggo (Mar 12, 2013)

wockawocka said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys!
> ...



It works if you just hold the button down after the shot and walk away P


----------



## rpt (Mar 12, 2013)

Viggo said:


> wockawocka said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...


LOL! I must admit that it took me a few seconds to figure what you said - but then it is 21:57 here...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 12, 2013)

sturdiva said:


> Is this true (electronic first curtain) for other camera models as well (E.g. 5d3), or just the 1dx?



It's true for almost all of them, although with the higher end cameras (like the 7D, 5DII/III, 1-series) you have to have it set to the default Silent LV Shooting Mode 1, i.e. disabling Silent LV shooting means no electronic first curtain. With the lower end cameras (Rebel/xxxD, not sure about the xxD), EFC is always on for LV shooting.



Viggo said:


> It works if you just hold the button down after the shot and walk away P



Actually, the _real_ solution for a silent shooting mode on the 1D X is just to shoot from further away:


----------



## Viggo (Mar 12, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> sturdiva said:
> 
> 
> > Is this true (electronic first curtain) for other camera models as well (E.g. 5d3), or just the 1dx?
> ...



Haha! ;D Yeah, well that's actually how iot's done during Snooker-tournaments! They're way up in the stands behind glass, and even then the player's sometimes get the referee to make them stop shooting ;D


----------



## KyleSTL (Mar 12, 2013)

AquaTech makes a 1D X silent mode, it's called the:

AquaTech 1046 Sound Blimp for the Canon 1D X Digital SLR Camera 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/879579-REG/AquaTech_1046_Sound_Blimp_for.html






Unfortunately, it costs $1200 (before adding on a lens tube, like an underwater housing), and adds a fair amount of bulk and weight (almost 3 lbs on its own) to the camera.


----------



## Kernuak (Mar 12, 2013)

The silent mode on the 5D MkIII is probably the biggest advantage it has over the 1D X for wildlife shooting. In fact, I was using it last year in a hide and the mammals were reacting to the IS and not the shutter. You solve one problem and find another .


----------



## rpt (Mar 13, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> The silent mode on the 5D MkIII is probably the biggest advantage it has over the 1D X for wildlife shooting. In fact, I was using it last year in a hide and the mammals were reacting to the IS and not the shutter. You solve one problem and find another .


Yes, my dogs pick up on the USM sound...


----------

